# Cat Fade



## Nick

*Cats & Technology*










It could happen. :sure:


----------



## matt

If my big 'ol fat cat did that the antenna would shear off!


----------



## Nick

Finally fixed, dammit! :sure:










Alternately, click on thumbnail.


----------



## matt

Nick said:


>


You don't have permission to access /imgs/383/finally.jpg on this server.

 The other post doesn't work either.


----------



## Kevin F

"matt" said:


> You don't have permission to access /imgs/383/finally.jpg on this server.
> 
> The other post doesn't work either.


I am able to view them on my iPhone.


----------



## Nick

They still work for me, but thanks for the head up.


----------



## matt

Can someone tell me what they are please? It won't show up on mine for some reason.


----------



## P Smith

matt said:


> Can someone tell me what they are please? It won't show up on mine for some reason.


Click on "Quote" button


----------



## moghedien

Before flatscreens...


----------



## Drucifer

My cats luv the heat from boxes. It's their personal heated bed.


----------



## romo78

Nice funny picture..... not


----------



## VDP07

romo78 said:


> Nice funny picture..... not


Nice 1st post. Way to start off with a bang....


----------



## Richard King

Nick said:


>


Nothing but a red "X" here.


----------



## Nick

Richard King said:


> Nothing but a red "X" here.


Image issue in post #3 resolved.


----------



## Nick

romo78 said:


> Nice funny picture..... not


Welcome *romo78*! :welcome_s :newbie:


----------



## Shardin

Here's why


----------

